# harvest pics



## badegg420 (Sep 23, 2007)

pics


----------



## medicore (Sep 24, 2007)

Very beautiful man.


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 24, 2007)

Those are HUGE, thanks for the pics
Awesome job!
:lama: :fly:


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 24, 2007)

nice harvest man how much you got their


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, look at that big ol bud!


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 24, 2007)

i got 3.10 oz semi dry


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job growing your own smoke.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 25, 2007)

very nice harvest....makes me wish i could do some outdoors again....


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet bud man nice and big just like I like them hehe. Careful with showin tats Ive heard some bad stories of people being careless with identifying marks. But if you can grow leagally more power to you. Im not tryin to be an a.s.s just better safe than sorry.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2007)

The tat wouldnt worry me, many many tats of similar on people .... think of this .... if at an airport they can scan your facial charactaristics using cheek bone definition related to the T radial of your eybrows and nose ... also they can scan an eye retina at 20 feet ...then go look at picture 1 ... they can easily resonate and amplify the finger prints on show ... just a warning people : - )

Hippy


----------



## Growdude (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice bud!


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 25, 2007)

ill smoke all of that before anyone can find me


----------



## ljjr (Sep 28, 2007)

good harvest!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 28, 2007)

Cha ching...

what strain is it?


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 28, 2007)

white widow/yumberry


----------

